# Tings I do dat dwive my mommy cwazy!



## Kitt (Jul 5, 2011)

My mommy buyed me a whole buncha toys so dat I won't get bowed in my cage when she goes to da pwace she caws 'work' or when she goes to hewr cage fowr the night. I gots a cawwot frowy toy wif beads inside so dat it makes neat noises when I frow it, I got a hamburger toy made outta wood dat I can gwab onto and frow if I want to... I have some wittle bawl things wif bewls inside dat make pretty noise when I frow it. I even gots a hangin' basket wif a bewl on it dat my mommy fiwls wif vegables dat's real fun to push around and gwab onto. But I don't pway wif any of dem. Instead, my fav'rtie fing to frow is my food bowl! 'Specially when it's right after my mommy puts it awl fuwl back in my cage, and dere's a whole buncha foods in dere. It dwive my mommy crwazy! Today, I found anoder fun ting to frow dat dwibes my mommy even MORE cwazy den da food bowl! My widder box!

So what do to dwive your mommies and daddies cwazy? Maybe I can get some more ideas! I heard my mommy tawkin' about gettin' one a dose bin fings that attach to da side a da cage and gettin' wid of my bowls, and makin' holes in my widder box and tying it to da cage so I can't make messes anymore.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jul 5, 2011)

I hav a bitt of a temper. Mommy won't get up and let mee out the other morninng at 5:30. Sooo, when she gott op I peeded on her bed. This drives her cwazy, because the only time I go
peeded on her bed is when I is mad. Ha,Ha. She had to wash everything right down to the mattress pad. Am I bad or what


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jul 5, 2011)

Dey don cawl me Houdini for nuttin! I am super at gettn ouwt ob my howse any time I wanna. I bwring my bunwife wid me too! She neber had so much fun before I came awong. We chewz on all sorts ob stuff when wez out! 

We drove da pet sitta nutz when moma and dady were on bacation!


----------



## Ashleighh (Jul 8, 2011)

Im awlways misbehavin but nuffin annoys mummy more den when I decided to pee on house guests heheheh!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jul 9, 2011)

I don't do anything to annoy mommy. I love her so much! In fact she is like the SUN to me and I am the black and white planet that orbits around her wherever she walks. No matter where she is going I am right there to circle her ankles. Sometimes I trip her but its worth it to show her just how important she is to me. When she is just standing there I figure 8 between her ankles. From the moment I am out of the cage in the morning to bed time I circle my mommy. I wuv her so much......P.S I also eat paper


----------



## GizmoTheMiniRex (Jul 9, 2011)

i likes to bug my mum too. wen shes on da couch eatin her banana i come up and acts all cute! den when she thinks that ize her best buddy i steals her banana and run into my howse!


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jul 9, 2011)

Gizmo you and me could be the bestest of bunny buds, cuz I just wov banana also, I beg for them every time that mommy is in the special eaten place.
Way to go buudy
Benjamin


----------



## kirstin (Jul 11, 2011)

I give my mommy licks. Ima good bunny. Err usually...


----------



## onelilmermaid (Jul 17, 2011)

I likes to bang my litter box! It gets ta litter eberywhere, and makes my mommy jump up reel fast. It funny! Best time wus win I scaped out ta pen! She neber jump so fast before!


----------



## Seraphina (Jul 19, 2011)

I lieks to try everything Once, or mor if its gud,by eeting it.

I've ate paper, cardboord, plastic off cords, ate threw a cord once n got shocked! nevr gunna do dat again.
Eaten moms umbrella tree n nocked it ovr. Ate da buttons off of the remote, n xbox controlers. I eat plastic dat i chew off my litter box.

But da worst i've ever ate was a leef from my moms dumb cane. Dat scared mom da most.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jul 23, 2011)

i awwlways emptee half the litter fwom my litter box into my water dish ova night to dwive mommy cwazy. I tink it werks too. 

Charlie


----------

